# My Corydonas need plants to hide in



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
I just got some baby Corydonas and now I need some plants for them to hide in. I have a 20 gallon with some live plants in it but they are sparse and look like they are dying. I need to find out what plants I can plant that are low maintenance beginner low light plants. My light is just an older basic tube light, another words, I have no idea what it is. My black skirt tetras are chasing my new babies around and I am worried they won't make it too long so I want to give them some places to hide and grow. What should I get?
Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

standard 20 gallon fluorescent tube is 15watt.

You can try java fern, cryptocoryne, saggitaria subulata. I had fry growing out with the parents. All they did was hide in the java fern that was tied down to driftwood. The plant should get big enough to create enough ground covering for the corydoras to hide. they do take some time to established in the tank. This is not a quick fix solution. 

As a side note: under 15 watt. Plants took forever to grow and was very small compare to keeping them in 1.5 wpg. roughly 30 watt.

Try creating a lot of crevices and small caves with rocks. That will work too. kind of like a cichlid tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My pygmy cories are currently hiding in this.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for al the help and ideas. I ended up taking down my planted 10 gallon and stuffing everything into the 20 gallon. There are lots of hiding places now. I just wish I knew what plants I have. Time to search for pictures and identify so I can make sure I do the right things for the plants too. Thanks Edge for the lighting info. I am going to go and get a 30 watt today. Best regards all, Mike


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you post pics of your plants, we can probably help you identify what you have !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

